# Lets see some pics from rifle hunting



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice buck Parker. We will have to go stalk some with our bows..


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

hey sounds good to me I've got a lot of practice this year with those "stupid" antalope!!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

[siteimg]5675[/siteimg]
[siteimg]5676[/siteimg]

Not huge but i was happy


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

The left one is a 6x6 19 1/2 spread the right one is a 5x4 18 spread with the left g2 split and the left g5 broken off 5x4 is mine and the 6x6 is my buddies

[siteimg]5677[/siteimg]


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice deer guys


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

wow i shot a baby compared to you guys
:beer:


----------



## foxy 63 (Nov 19, 2006)

good job boys. hope i can get one like that


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Nice buck Parker. I shot an average doe yesterday morning.


----------



## Hooligan (Oct 21, 2006)

*Just someone I know......*

















*Some more for ya.... :beer: *


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, neighbors, I'm from Montana but here's the buck I tagged with my trusty old Hawkens this year.... some before and after pictures.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Those are some awesome pictures, dandy buck!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

[siteimg]5706[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5705[/siteimg]


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

I shot this one opening day in Western ND on our family farm. Grosses right at 140". 8" eye guards!


----------



## huskera (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

nomrcy said:


> I shot this one opening day in Western ND on our family farm. Grosses right at 140". 8" eye guards!


that's a neat looking buck.....love those eyeguards!!!!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Opening weekend 7X5 18 3/4" inside









Second Weekend 4X4 19.5" inside


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

nomrcy said:


> I shot this one opening day in Western ND on our family farm. Grosses right at 140". 8" eye guards!


Good one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I just got a nice doe this morning....walked alot of slews with no results....found open water and we were in luck...three does busted us and took off...fourth doe came trotting along and wasnt so lucky...clean shot...one shot one kill...she must have been still nursing cause she had a full milksack.....kinda late for that but anyway it was still a great way to start off thanksgiving......HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO EVERYONE and good luck and stay safe


----------



## gocatz (Nov 24, 2005)

Another Montana hunter, I'm just across the line in Plentywood. Our season opened Oct. 22, but I had to work. I couldn't stand not going out opening day so I took a vacation day on the 23rd to see what was out in the new area I was hunting, not expecting much. I saw 4 little muley bucks, all forkies, and about 1:30 that afternoon here this guy comes walking down the coulee. I'd kicked a doe out of the coulee, and there was a muley fawn standing down in the bottom of the coulee, gawking at me, all ears and stupidity, when this guy comes sauntering down. I sit down, let him get closer, and a shot through the lungs at about 125 yards with the 7mm Mag., and my deer season is over, 1 day! I'm not complaining tho, he's a 6X6 with his brow tines and sticker points, with a greatest inside spread of 25 1/2". He was a hog also, the wife and I had a heck of a time getting him in the Ford. Nicest deer to date by far! Good luck to all my fellow deer hunters, take care...


----------

